
How Excite Won a $3M Bet-The-Company Deal with $1M in the Bank - vincentchan
https://medium.com/startup-war-story/how-excite-won-a-3m-bet-the-company-deal-with-1m-in-the-bank-c261b704d8e1#.q8b01gq5z
======
homero
And how'd they get $3m

